# Pro-Pen-G Sub Q or IM???



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

So I did some research in the archives regarding dosing and administration of Pro-Pen-G (injectable Suspension), this is what I found:

DOSE: Do not inject the intramuscularly (IM). 3-4ml per 100lbs. 5 ml SC (SQ) every 24 hours for adult goats.

The bottle suggests "for intramuscular use only" from the above information found on the site at:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,43.msg93.html#msg93

it seems like it says do not inject IM?

So which is right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We always go with SubQ for antibiotics.

Same for vitamins. We may go IM with B-complex/thiamine in the early stages of polio along with SubQ.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you tell me where you got the dosage on here, I will fix it? Any 300,000 unit penicillin, 3cc per 50 pounds given subq once a day profilactically, say you dug around in a doe pretty good at kidding or she has a wound you don't want to get infected, and twice a day for fever, wound infection or with a more powerful antibiotic like Naxcel or gentamycin. Like Camille said all OTC antibiotics are given subq.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

The point of IM injections is to slow down the rate at which the injectible gets into the blood stream. Since the muscles on dairy goats are small (say compared to a holstein) is doesn't make that much difference between IM and sub Q. The risks of Im are hitting a nerve, getting it in a blood vessel or damaging muscle tissue, in almost all cases, subQ is a preferred method on dairy goats. Re: Dr. Craig Downey a small ruminant specialist in Oregon.


----------

